# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  PRODUCTOS AGRICOLAS - PIURA

## agalvez25

A conocimiento del publico en general, detallo los productos que actualmente comercializamos. 
- Limon Sutil
volumen: 4tm diarias
calibres: Primera - Segunda - Tercera - Fabrica 
- Banano Organico (con certificacion BCS alemania)
volumen: 3 contenedores por semana 
- Uva Red Globe (produccion a partir de quincena de junio)
color: rg 1 1/2 - rg 2 (mucho depende del clima)
calibres: L - XL -  :Jum: bo
volumen proyectado: 20 contenedores (olmos) y 80 contenedores (sullana-piura) 
- Mango Edward - Kent (produccion a partir de octubre - origen Tambogrande - Las Lomas) Sullana - Piura
volumen: a partir de 50 contenedores en adelante (capacidad hasta 200 contenedores por campaña)  
Otros productos: arroz, cebolla roja 
Para mayor información escribanos a:  aldogalvez.25@gmail.com
rpm: # 985 214 565
nextel: 51*641*2968
ofic: 073 270080
anexo: 757Temas similares: Piura: 88 Has con Agua a 20 minutos de Piura, junto a Autopista del Sol (Piura-Sullana) Artículo: ANA y región Piura firman convenio para uso sostenible del agua con fines agrícolas Parcelas agricolas en piura DIPLOMADO EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRÍCOLAS - TARAPOTO, ICA, HUANCAYO, PIURA // UNIVERSIDAD ESAN Venta de terrenos agricolas en ica y piura.

----------

